# help agian



## rockcrawler10 (Jul 16, 2010)

which bloodline or breed is the short stocky version 
and which bloodline or breed is built about the same as a boxer


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I think what you are asking about is the American bully is the short and wide and the taller rangier dog is the American Pit Bull Terrier ( a boxer is taller and can be heavier than a apbt)


----------



## rockcrawler10 (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for the help i hate when i sound so stupied cause im clueless i just what to know about my future friend lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Never be ashamed to ask that's how you learn. Just keep reading the forum and learning. You want to be a good owner so you have to educate yourself.


----------

